

Illuminating the Raspberry Pi with Mathematica - cormullion
http://wolfram.com/broadcast/video.php?channel=105&sortBy=date&video=1571

======
Zenst
Interesting, product not released yet and with that I wonder what they will
charge for the software given the current student flavour is £96 for other
systems. Mention of access to the preview version for free are mooted in the
video.

